# Our newest addition. A Bengal!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I did what I said we'd never do. We got another cat. There's a bit of a story to it, but long story short, Ironclad destroyed all the screens, (including the front and back door ones) and most windowsills in my house in his determination to not be contained indoors. So, we forked over several hundred dollars to replace screens, and repaired most of the damage, and he is now an indoor/ outdoor kitty who spends most of his time outside, by his choice. 
Well Ellie is such a social creature that she has seemed not as content since we allowed her companion out, and keep her inside full time. We decided to find her a companion a couple weeks ago, preferably one that is great with other kitties, but not necessarily attention crazed for people, but not aggressive either. 
Our search led us to this pretty little F3 Bengal girl. She is standoffish with people. Not aggressive, just tends to evade. BUT, she loves other cats.I think she will be very ideal for our situation in that she will provide companionship for miss Ellie, but doesn't need nor want me to spend hours a day loving on her. She was purchased by a breeder, but after rejecting her litter she sought a pet home for her. She's had a hard time placing her because Bengals tend to be very playful, thus most people looking for one aren't exactly looking for a cat that just sits around and does a whole lot of nothing. 
Anyway, here's Aria.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

i love bengal cats! she is beautiful!!!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

If I ever did get a cat it would be a Bengal.......but that's not going to happen. I Love these cats! Congrats on getting her, she's beautiful.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope they get along well. She is so pretty. I keep telling my husband I am getting a hairless cat someday. LOL. He does not agree. 


But I think since I do all the work with the pets, I should pick. 

Personally, I am not against indoor/outdoor cats. As long as they are fixed and are not holy terrors, i think some cats are happier outside. My cat only goes outside by herself in the early morning. Any other time, its just to walk around with me and the dogs and then she runs back in the house with us. I swear...she is not even a cat. 

How many pets do you have now?


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Omg! She is stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful! I grew up with a Bengal. He died a year ago at 17 years old. They are wonderful cats! Ours would attack me in the hallway LOL. Just me, never anyone else.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Beautiful! I grew up with a Bengal. He died a year ago at 17 years old. They are wonderful cats! Ours would attack me in the hallway LOL. *Just me, never anyone else*.


Yeah well, I can see why. 


LMAO!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh Linsey, Aria is beautiful!
Congratulations on your new addition!
How is Mousse doing? I miss seeing pictures of him.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dang that's a beautiful cat! If I ever own a cat, it will definitely be a bengal.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow she's gorgeous! I hate working with Bengals as they tend to be BSC and, as you stated, not super fond of other people, strangers, restraint, unfamiliar situations, etc. Makes them awful to work with but PERFECT for your situation so that's awesome! They are beautiful cats!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone! She is so pretty. Things are working out well with her. She doesn't even lash out if she feels threatened, she just tries to evade people. Ellie snuck into Aria's safe room when I went in to scoop her box and feed her, and there was not even a single hiss in their totally not ideal introduction. 
We are enjoying her from a distance. I'm glad Ellie has constant company again (she no longer sits and meows at the door when I leave) and that I don't feel obligated to spend hours a day with her. She lets me pet her about once or twice, then leaves. I think it's a great match. 

I don't think a typical Bengal would be right for me, not right now FOR SURE anyway... but it looks as though this one (difficult as she was for the previous owner to place) is fitting what we wanted/needed beautifully.  Plus, she doesn't seem to bother my allergies like my other two do, which I was hoping for but not banking on.

That puts us at 6 dogs, 2 indoor cats, 1 mostly outdoor cat. Oh but just wait, when Jon graduates and we buy our property we will be adding a cow, horses, a goat and chickens to the mix.... 

And I will be sure to post some Mousse pics soon! I stopped posting pics so much because I am not as active as I used to be, between puppies, work, and travel and I felt weird being like "Hey, I hardly ever contribute here, but look at my dogs!" lol


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So, so SO CUTE!!!! She's beautiful.


----------

